# Billed for wrong patient need help!



## JLuz (Sep 21, 2012)

We have several patients with the same name...we billed the wrong one to Medicare. It was denied stating the patient is in prison on the dos. That was the denial on the eob, which obviously raised questions when we got it. So in researching the denial found that we inadvertantly billed for the wrong patient. Has anyone run into this issue and how did you handle it? Don't want to get in trouble!!!


----------



## jackjones62 (Sep 23, 2012)

Then do the proper adjustments on the incorrect patient's account and bill the correct patient; there should be no fear in correcting an obvious mistake as long as the accounts are properly noted.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## margsablan (Sep 24, 2012)

*billing for wrong patient*

If Medicare denied/did not pay the claim for wrong patient just live it alone (as if it did not happen) and file a new claim on the correct patient with their correct information.

It is different if Medicare pay and later ask for refund.  Correct your record.  File for redetermination.  (Form is available online).  Explain why and file the corrected claim with correct information.  Remember only send them refund only, when ask in a separate letter.  Medicare have the habit of just taking it out of the reimbursment. This one case you cannot fix over the phone.

I hope this help


----------

